# Odd LOOK Seatpost Question



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

This will take a little background...

I've had my LOOK KG381 for over 2 years. When I purchased the bike, I could fit a 53 or 54 based on my height/cycling inseam (5'8.5"/32.5"--long legged), so I went with the larger frame since reach was (and is) fine, and the drop from saddle to bar was not as extreme. Downside was little seatpost showing (almost 4", but not quite). I use an Alien seatpost, which was originally 250mm. Because of the way the seatube is shaped (it narrows between the bottom bracket and seatpost top), there is a point where the seatpost could not be inserted further. The only solution was to cut about 1.5" from the bottom, ensuring that there was at least the minimum insertion amount that U.S.E. requires.

Fast forward 2 years later, and I would like to replace the seatpost after this season. I've looke around at other alternatives, and I cannot find any road seatpost which is in the 200-210mm range in length (even disregarding the fact that I need a 25 mm diameter).

So the question...has any other LOOK owner faced this issue? The bike fits me like a glove...not the most aggressive fit, but all around its comfortable...whether in the drops or on the hoods. However, because of the seatpost issue, I'm beginning to reconsider my choice of size (not that I can do much about it). Are there other seatpost options? Does the LOOK Ergopost taper toward the end?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The look post has a big taper at the top. I doubt it will work for you. The best alternative I could reccommend is the Thomson or American Classic. Both are aluminum but can be inserted all the way to the top. The AC has more set back than the thomson, but it is a little heavier.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Not that I'm aware of such a problem, but check this out:
http://www.totalcycling.com/Templates/frmTemplateP1.asp?CatalogID=422&Zoom=Yes&SubFolderId=68


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Keep in mind that it is no problem at all to cut the post. It doesn't hurt a thing. I had to cut it on my old kestrel for the same reason. If you are still looking for a 25.0 post, I can give you a swinging deal on my USE alien carbon. I used it for a month before switching to the ergopost for more setback.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

Hey Spookyload, e-mail me at [email protected]. I may be interested in your alien carbon seatpost. Mine is starting to show some age so it's better to swap out soon. 

Re: my post, the weird thing is that it looks like there is some internal seam that stops the seatpost from going lower. Unless you were someone who needed a fair amount of seatpost with my frame, you would have trouble inserting the seatpost all the way. Strange.


----------



## trek828 (Mar 5, 2006)

I'd like to ask a question regarding seatposts for the KG381. ARe all KG381's made for 25mm seatposts only or are there versions with 27.2 ? There is a shop in HKG which still has some but wanted to check if seatposts are only 25mm?

Thanks!


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

trek828 said:


> I'd like to ask a question regarding seatposts for the KG381. ARe all KG381's made for 25mm seatposts only or are there versions with 27.2 ? There is a shop in HKG which still has some but wanted to check if seatposts are only 25mm?
> 
> Thanks!


I am almost certain they are only 25mm- it is the only thing I do not like about mine.


----------



## trek828 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks filtersweep. I was afraid of that. BTW, what seatpost did you use? The only 3 choices that I know of are the ITM Millenium, Look Ergo and USE Alien. Anybody here who has tried and have comments on which is the best?


----------

